# what GERD symptoms do you have?



## rizello (Mar 12, 2003)

I'm just curious what GERD symptoms people have. From what I have been reading, the symptoms can be quite varied, from heartburn to nausea. So, I thought it would be interesting to catalog all of the symptoms that people experience.Here's mine:--lump in throat--small cough--minor heartburn--burpingLooking forward to everyone's answers!


----------



## hunter3000 (Apr 30, 2002)

my symptoms are:severe heart burn {without pantoloc}nauseachest pain- if bad enough sends me to the E.R.bitter or sour tastefood or acid coming up while sleepingsore throatdifficulty swallowing without ample liquidwheezing these are not constant,but frequent.


----------



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

HiI have:lump in throatchest paincoughsore throathoarse voiceheartburnindigestionbut I have not had Gerd officially diagnosed . Only ibs.


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

I haveAcid in throatburpingcoughingsevere chest painsore throat


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2003)

How can a person know whether has heartburn or some other chest pain? What is it like? Is it like a sharp, stabbing cramp that radiates to the back and neck? Or more like an ache? Do you have abdominal gas with it? Not sure what I have.


----------



## hunter3000 (Apr 30, 2002)

to be sure,see your doc,theres many tests they can do,never take a chance when it comes to chest pain.


----------



## Cashie (Apr 6, 2003)

Hi there,I've just been diagnosed with GERD on Thursday and have been stressed over the news. Finally got rid of my headache which lingered for days. This post has caught my attention the most so far because of mention of the symptom 'lump in throat'. Could you please try to explain as best as you can, exactly what that the 'lump in throat' means to you?My doctor is sending me for a scope (appt not till Sept). He says he wants to see if there has been any damage done to the lining of my eosophagus. I'm really worried about the lump in throat thing, and i would appreciate some feedback on how you would describe that symptom to your doctor, or to anyone in general. Maybe it help ease my fears. He never mentioned that this was a typical symptom, if indeed it is.Thank you, Cashie


----------

